# 1st Bottling



## moose (Apr 25, 2008)

We will be doing our 1st bottling tomorrow. It is the Vintner's Reserve Barolo and has been bulk aging in the basement for 3 months. Should we add 1/4 tsp of k-meta to it? I was going to rack it into a fermenter so I can bottle by using a spigot and bottle filler.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 25, 2008)

What a great occasion....

Rack to the bucket and use the bottling spigot and filler.....Yes to teh K-mets too.

Don't forget the photos.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 26, 2008)

Congrats moose....as NW said....Pictures please !!!


----------



## moose (Apr 26, 2008)

Will take some pictures today of the bottling. I see the 1/4 tsp was for 5 gallons, is that sufficient for the 6 gallons also?


----------



## hannabarn (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## moose (Apr 26, 2008)

Turned out to be a good day for bottling with the weather going on. Here are some pictures of the occasion. It was quite fun.


This is the Mrs. after using her new corker to cork our very first bottle of wine. She found it very easy to use. Had put some rubber feet on it which help alot.









Ended up with 29 bottles.








My wife shrinking the caps. Those things work slick. Add a nice touch.








The finished product. My wife made the labels also.








It tastes pretty good. All went well today, the bottle filler only hung up a couple of times. The corker worked flawlessly. The shrink caps shrink faster than the blink of an eye and look very nice on the bottles, adds a nice finishing touch. Let them sit for another month before we try one.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheers!!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Bert (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like a job well done...and nice labels too....I do remember that feeling " the first one done and in the bottle"....But even after so many [I haven't kept track] it still feels good...That's part of what makes this hobby so fun....Have fun and enjoy..


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job moose. You arent playing around there, went right for the Italian floor corker. You have to use the hand corker 1st and struggle before you can just do stuff the easy way. All looks like it went well.


----------



## Joanie (Apr 27, 2008)

Great label!!



Congratulations on the first of many fine batches of wine!


----------



## smokegrub (Apr 27, 2008)

Awesome work and especially so for your first bottling!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 27, 2008)

It's great to share a hobby with someone you love. It looks like she truly enjoyed herself. Great labels also!


----------



## moose (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone. And most importantly, thanks to all the fine people on this forum for adding the fun and enjoyment to this hobby.


----------



## PolishWineP (Apr 27, 2008)

Very nice! The rubber feet on the floor corker really do help, don't they? And they keep the floor intact too. Congrats!


----------

